# Web Hosting!!!



## ╬Switch╬ (Dec 10, 2006)

I am planning to start a website of my own. I have decided the domain name now what im thinking of is the webhosting. I want something cheep for the starting . I shall be working on PHP and MySQL & I need to have 4-5 databases. I have heard about *www.hostmonster.com/ they seem good to me. Can anyone help?


----------



## tuxfan (Dec 11, 2006)

50 GB with 999 GB bandwidth for less than Rs. 3000 *per year*!! So cost per MB per year is less than 6 paise!! Looks fantastic! But don't you think its too cheap? It is too good to be true!!  Decent dedicated servers with 100 GB space costs around US $ 250 *a month*!

In this case, I will assume that they are hiding a few things.

Primarily, they are over-selling! They know you are not going to use so much space. So they sell the same space again and again.  Of course, over-selling is now an accepted industry norm and almost all providers do it.

Personally, I will not go with them. You get what you pay for. They may be selling a scooter and you may only need a bicycle. So may just be suitable to you. Try some pre-sales questions and see what answers you get.


----------



## anilmail17 (Dec 11, 2006)

if u  are looking for a freeone then u shld try byethost31.com it supports php and mysql and gives 100mb free space with 3 mysql database and subdomains without any adv its just like a dream host we want


----------



## Apollo (Dec 11, 2006)

Hey Tuxy, don't you provide web hosting yourself?


----------



## nileshgr (Dec 11, 2006)

╬Switch╬ said:
			
		

> I am planning to start a website of my own. I have decided the domain name now what im thinking of is the webhosting. I want something cheep for the starting . I shall be working on PHP and MySQL & I need to have 4-5 databases. I have heard about *www.hostmonster.com/ they seem good to me. Can anyone help?



This webhost is free and supports php+mysql. 5GB Space. I recd. an email from them saying No ADS! So i will recommend u. FTP also. You can have either a domain name or subdomain @ 1111mb.com like someone.1111mb.com  lnk:*1111mb.com

I have two more free hosts but they are banner based. *www.9999mb.com and *www.fr33host.net Same Features as 1111mb except for space. Both of these provide 10GB!! 
Note: All the above listings are not Indian!!


----------



## tuxfan (Dec 11, 2006)

Apollo said:
			
		

> Hey Tuxy, don't you provide web hosting yourself?



Yeah I do  But my plans won't be as lucrative as hostmonster


----------



## thecyclone2k (Dec 12, 2006)

Hehe! Just a small tip on choosing your host -
If you are offered 2TB (just example) space for $10 then, before buying it think - will ya a buy a car for $100?? Must be some catch for unrealistic offers ain't it?


----------



## tuxfan (Dec 12, 2006)

thecyclone2k said:
			
		

> before buying it think - will ya a buy a car for $100??


 Very true.


----------



## navjotjsingh (Dec 13, 2006)

Well if you seem scared of overselling companies like Dreamhost, Bluehost and Hostmonster...try www.asmallorange.com - very reliable and great hosting!

BTW Hostmonster and Bluehost are one and the same thing.....Hostmonster is another company set up by Bluehost!


----------



## tuxfan (Dec 13, 2006)

I agree with navjotsingh. I have heard good things about asmallorange


----------



## ╬Switch╬ (Dec 13, 2006)

I checked out asmallorange.com and I am thinking of the small plan which gives 400mb space and 10 gigs of bandwidth for 5$ per month.
Can anyone tell me howmuch traffic can I recieve with 10 GB bandwidth?


----------



## kalpik (Dec 13, 2006)

10 GB is more than you would ever consume! That's a LOT of bandwidth!


----------



## tuxfan (Dec 14, 2006)

Kalpik is right. Thats a lot of bandwidth for a small site and don't worry about it at all.

I am hosting a image oriented site which has about 500 visitors a day. It consumes about half of that in a month.


----------



## [A]bu (Dec 15, 2006)

The best i found that is www.awardspace.com that's good and free of cost.


----------



## ╬Switch╬ (Dec 17, 2006)

Did you get the url right over there?
I couldnt find awardspace.com!


----------



## Tech Geek (Dec 17, 2006)

It's working for me.


----------



## tuxfan (Dec 18, 2006)

awardspace looks good, except for a few problems in free accounts.

SMTP is not available. That means you can't use your domain for sending mails 
File size limit 500 kb
No email forwaders
No password protected directories. This may not matter much


----------



## navjotjsingh (Dec 18, 2006)

One more problem with Awardspace..it never opens here! Seems too much downtime there.


----------

